# l'orologio della morte



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

http://www.newsky.it/deathclock/deathclock/


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> http://www.newsky.it/deathclock/deathclock/


'sti cazzi, è meglio che incomincio a salutarvi e a prenotare un posticino al camposanto...
Air


----------



## cat (29 Luglio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> 'sti cazzi, è meglio che incomincio a salutarvi e a prenotare un posticino al camposanto...
> Air


 
per quell'hobby ricordati il paracadute....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2007)

> 'esclusivo e infallibile Deathclock di Newsky.it prevede che morirai
> *giovedì 23 agosto 2046* alle *18:00*,
> ossia tra
> *1.232.914.336*
> ...


 

*E io ti frego perche' uso un MacIntosh 

	
	
		
		
	


	











*​


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*Porca paletta!!!*

Dovrei morirer a 88 anni buttandomi da un balcone........... dopo una sbronza di birra redbull convinta che metta le ali! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













a) la birra la bevo ogni tanto e una lattina al massimo!
b) abito in una villetta con piano terra e primo piano!
c) dubito che mi suiciderò, men che meno a casa di amici che hanno i piani alti!!!
d) la cosa divertente è che vi scasserò gli zebedei per molti anni a venire!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Bruja  (sempre che non abbiano sbagliato per difetto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## cat (30 Luglio 2007)

io muoio ad età varie a seconda di quanto essere ottimista o meno ma sempre con la costrante dell'infarto mentre guardo un porno!


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

L'esclusivo e infallibile Deathclock di Newsky.it prevede che morirai
*giovedì 21 febbraio 2064* alle *3:54*,
ossia tra
*1.784.896.881
*secondi,
all'età di *82* anni,N
cadendo in un tombino lasciato aperto.
 Sei al *31.1%* della tua vita​....
.....io speravo un pochino prima.... che so, un'infarto verso i 70... magari ci riprovo....


----------



## Sterminator (3 Agosto 2007)

*E' NAT', E' NAT'....*

rega' scusate ma oggi me sento rinato....

quel pirlone aveva previsto la mia dipartita oggi alle 12,45 andando ad aprire al postino....

mortacci sua e' dalle 8 che stavo inchiodato a sta poltrona del menga.....e me stava a veni' er decubito...

WA WA WUME!!!!

Oggi non ho voglia de fa' unca....(e perche' ieri...o domani???) e vojo fa' festa.... 































oh oh  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























ma il pirlone i calcoli li fa' con l'ora legale o solare???...... ..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

MARO' BUSSENO ALLA PORTA, SPERAMO CHE SO' I TESTIMONI DE GEOVA....oh ma benvenuti fratelli........l'Armagheddon..si' gia' visto, un po' scontato pero' gli effetti e la colonna sonora nun erano malaccio, chissa' se fanno er 2...chessedice???


----------



## Mari' (3 Agosto 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> rega' scusate ma oggi me sento rinato....
> 
> quel pirlone aveva previsto la mia dipartita oggi alle 12,45 andando ad aprire al postino....
> 
> ...



NOVITA'?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOVITA'?


oh, cielo!!!!
Sterm!!!!!
Dove sei!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Agosto 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oh, cielo!!!!
> Sterm!!!!!
> Dove sei!!!!!!!


SONO QUIIIIIIIII!!!! (alla Carra'!!!!)























Utto bene, no problem...ero un po' in apprensione per la contro prova dell'orario, ed ero sul trono a leggere per ammazzare il tempo....



















ma kari kompagni e kompagne,(me so' allargato???....vabbe' patrioti...) siccome sapete poco di me, permettetemi di presentarvi mia madre...santa donna....e poi diciamolo, m'ero stufato che con la mia foto a 5 anni potevate essere fuorviati dalle mie intrinseche e molteplici qualita'...

indi per cui...


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2007)

*sterminatorr*

Senti stermì, a noi lo puoi anche dire, sei fra amici, la tizia con la falce è venuta, ha visto l'articolo ed ha preferito soprassedere........ avrà pensato che di impicci ne ha pure troppi e se può prendersi una pausa perchè non approfittarne???  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Sterminator (3 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti stermì, a noi lo puoi anche dire, sei fra amici, la tizia con la falce è venuta, ha visto l'articolo ed ha preferito soprassedere........ avrà pensato che di impicci ne ha pure troppi e se può prendersi una pausa perchè non approfittarne???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO!

A me ha detto che era na' Testimone de Geova.....pero' se nun me credi e nun capisco proprio come te poj permette perche' semo na' famija affidabile, anzi deppiu'...se me dai l'indirizzo de casa tua te la manno e poi certifichi...certifici...vabbe' ce semo capiti...


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2007)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> NO!
> 
> A me ha detto che era na' Testimone de Geova.....pero' se nun me credi e nun capisco proprio come te poj permette perche' semo na' famija affidabile, anzi deppiu'...se me dai l'indirizzo de casa tua te la manno e poi certifichi...certifici...vabbe' ce semo capiti...


T'ho capito.... nun te preeoccupà, te credo come l'avessi giurato ar Divino Amore! 
Bruja


----------



## Old zzzanzara (3 Agosto 2007)

L'esclusivo e infallibile Deathclock di Newsky.it prevede che morirai
*mercoledì 20 marzo 2041* alle *2:13*,
ossia tra
*1.061.196.297*
secondi,
all'età di *76* anni,N
inciampando su un forziere pieno d'oro in mezzo a un incrocio mentre sopraggiungeva un auto a 200 all'ora​ 
questa si chiama sfiga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (3 Agosto 2007)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> L'esclusivo e infallibile Deathclock di Newsky.it prevede che morirai
> *mercoledì 20 marzo 2041* alle *2:13*,
> ossia tra
> *1.061.196.297*
> ...


 
beh se ti fai dire qual'e' l'incrocio, vediamo di non rendere proprio inutile la tua morte....

Preferisci una cappella, una tomba....o 4 maniglie e la nuda terra???

(c'ho er mutuo...)


----------



## S.A.P.I.E.N.T.I.N.O (3 Agosto 2007)

*urka*

prevede la mia morte martedì 7 ottobre 2007 alle 11.59 a causa del crollo del tetto di casa


----------



## Bruja (4 Agosto 2007)

*quindi....*



S.A.P.I.E.N.T.I.N.O ha detto:


> prevede la mia morte martedì 7 ottobre 2007 alle 11.59 a causa del crollo del tetto di casa


 
Ti devi preoccupare solo se hai una casa singola..... perchè se stai in un condominio, se proprio non abiti all'ultimo piano, hai ottime possibilità di sfangarla?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------

